# Marathon!



## GrüneRose (17. Juni 2002)

Geschafft! die 70 km, die eigentlich 75 km waren, habe ich in 4:33 (inkl. 5 Min Pause) geschafft    Ich bin zwar nur 14ter in meiner Altersgruppe, aber ich bin ganz glücklich damit, hab mir auch nichts getan und mein Rad ist auch heil davon gekommen.
Besonders lustig fand ich die vielen Schlamm Passagen, wo ich als einer der ganz wenigen durchgefahren bin, wo alle anderen geschoben haben 

Nebenbei hatte ich auf der Strecke noch einen ziemlich teueren Altimeter gefunden, dessen glücklichen Besitzer ich dann tatsächlich getroffen hatte. Bei einer anderen hatte sich beim Downhill gleich der ganze Flaschenhalter mit Flasche verabschiedet, was ich dann promt aufgesammelt und während der Fahrt zurückgegeben hatte 

Wie ist es euch auf der 40km Strecke denn ergangen?

Grüße,

GrüneRose


----------



## Kersbacher (17. Juni 2002)

Ich bin ebenfalls 14. in der Komposti-Klasse geworden, Altitude und Berglöwe waren ca. 10 min vor mir.
Schlamm konnt ich nicht fahren, da vor mir alle abgestiegen sind. Da war übrigens ein echtes Problem bei der 40er Strecke, dass viele, die die Anstiege nicht so schnell konnten, nebeneinander gefahren sind und manchmal kein Vorbeikommen war 
Aber was soll's. War lustich, ich hab noch einem mit nem Platten helfen können.
Nächstes Mal melde ich aber 70


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (20. Juni 2002)

Hallo Leute, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht mit euch den Marathon zu treten...

...nur meine Frauen, wollten wieder so schnell wie möglich nach Hause...

Hey, am 30.06 ist in der bei Würzburg ein 60 km/900hm  Marathon, wer fährt mit???

www.guentersleben-triathlon.de

@kersbacher
hier ist der Link für seifen:

www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de

Schönen Tag noch...


----------



## rush (20. Juni 2002)

Super Leistung die ihr da gebracht habt, also doch immer fleissig trainiert. Musste nur mal gesagt werden! 

Man sieht sich hoffentlich bald mal wieder.

rush


----------



## Kersbacher (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rush _
> *
> ...
> Man sieht sich hoffentlich bald mal wieder.
> ...



Ja.
Und wann???


----------



## rush (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kersbacher _
> *
> 
> Ja.
> Und wann???  *



Gute Frage, kommt halt mal hier vorbei


----------



## Kersbacher (22. Juni 2002)

Wo, in Erlangen?
Da arbeite ich doch den ganzen Tag. 

Ne, im Ernst, wenn meine neuen Speichen am HR sind, machen wir wieder ne schöne Tour, heuer sind wir noch gar nicht die Pottenstein-Tour gefahren 

Ich sach Bescheid


----------



## Dave_Steel (23. Juni 2002)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mich endlich mal wieder melden. Ich konnte leider am Marathon nicht teilnehmen weil mich zwischen Besagtem und einer weiteren Woche Toskana entscheiden musste. Ich habe mich für die Woche Toskana entschieden....
Da ich mich bereits angemeldet hatte ist auch meine Startgebühr verfallen. Aber naja, für die Woche Toskana hat es sich echt gelohnt den Marathon sausen zu lassen obwohl ich verdammt gerne mitgefahren wäre.

Da ich seit Neuestem am WE ziemlich häufig nach Essen muss wird es auch mit dem nächsten Treff eher sdchwierig. Wie sieht es denn bei Euch mit einer kleinen Feierabendrunde unter der Woche aus?

Happy Trails,

David


----------



## rush (23. Juni 2002)

Unter der Woche ist bei mir normalerweise kein Problem, müssen wir mal konkret was ausmachen. Vielleicht lässt sich das beim Herrn Kersbacher auch irgendwie einrichten. 

Die eine Woche Toskana war sicher spitze, da will ich auch mal wieder hin. *Neid*  

rush


----------



## Altitude (25. Juni 2002)

Wann und wo??

ich vergnüge mich öfters nach der Arbeit am Tiergarten oder im Fürther Stadtwald...

Mail ([email protected]) oder Anruf (0170/3213878) genügt...

See ya

Alex


----------



## Kersbacher (26. Juni 2002)

@altitude:
Hattest du nich'n paar Fottos jemacht? So auffen Marathon un so? Wo sinn se denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berglöwe (27. Juni 2002)

....mich gibts auch noch  
der marathon in trieb hat mir richtig gut gefallen - war ja mein erster, aber bestimmt nich der letzte!
jetz am wochenende kann ich leider nich  , mir wurden heut zwei zähne gezogen  und ich muss/darf mich schonen  .
aber dann kanns wieder losgehen - freu mich schon drauf.

@ altitude:
die fotos im zielbereich von unseren "Dirt-Bikes" täten mich auch interessieren. kannst du die posten?


----------



## Altitude (28. Juni 2002)

Moin Mädels,

hier ist mal ein Bild vom Start in Trieb:

Das fett grüne Ding vor unserem Kersbacher bin Ich    

Rechts daneben seht Ihr den Berglöwen:


----------



## Altitude (28. Juni 2002)

Hier seht Ihr den effektiven Einsatz von Schutzblechen am Beispiel unseres Berglöwen:


----------



## Altitude (28. Juni 2002)

und nun ohne Schutzblech...

... und die Schaltung (SRAM) und die Bremsen haben einwandfrei funktioniert  

P.S. Die Bilder hat meine Freundin gemacht, und die konzentriert sich immer nur auf das Wesentliche (Bikes), die Fahrer sind eher unwichtig


----------



## Kersbacher (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Hallo Leute, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht mit euch den Marathon zu treten...
> 
> ...nur meine Frauen, wollten wieder so schnell wie möglich nach Hause...
> ...



Hey Alex, hab ich das richtig gelesen, 70 km / 1700 HM?


----------



## Altitude (2. Juli 2002)

@Kersbacherli

man wächst mit seinen Herausforderungen  

letztes Jahr hab ich mich für die 100 gemeldet und hab nach 3 Runden die Segel gesrichen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (2. Juli 2002)

ich glaub, ich fahr mit. 
Da ja mein Bike-Urlaub ins Wasser fällt, kann ich genug trainieren. Fährst du erst am Tag hin? Wie weit ist es?


----------



## Altitude (2. Juli 2002)

...hab mir ein Hotelzimmer für mich und mein Weib reserviert 

es kommen noch ein paar Bekannte aus Berlin und Leipzig mit...   

Du fährst über Die A9 bis Hof und dann Richtung Dresden...

das letzte Mal (ohne meckernde Freundin am Beifahrersitz) hab ich so 1,5 Stunden gebraucht....

In der aktuellen Bike ist eine genaue mTourenbeschreibung der Seiffener Runde beschrieben....


----------



## Berglöwe (6. Juli 2002)

....an altitude für die fotos - zeigen ja wirklich nur das wesentliche..  

meine fre... ist leider immer noch nicht i.O. - ganz im gegentum: ich bin ziemlich erledigt  
in kürze keine marathons mehr, auch der alpen-bike fällt aus            

mal sehen wann ich wieder 'ne kleine runde drehen kann - zunächst mit stützrädern oder so (falls meine lili die verleiht...).

see you (hoffentlich) soon....


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2002)

@berglöwe

dann wünsch ich Dir mal gute Besserung  

Hey, ich komme gerade vom der VI. jährlichen Ausfahrt des "Vereines zur Integration von Altmetall in die Fränkische Urlandschaft e.V." zurück....

Geil wars... Wir haben uns von Freitag Nachmittag bis Sonntag Mittag im Fichtelgebirge mit unseren Bikes rumgetrieben und haben irgendwo im Wald gepennt... haben insgesammt um die 180 km Gelände mit Rucksäcken auf dem Rücken und "wilden Übernachtungsaktionen" hinter uns... Powerbar und Vino - eine tödliche Mischung.... 

Den Verein gibts wirklich... früher waren wir 15 Leute und jetzt waren es nur noch 3...


----------

